# I must train my brother(s)



## Alllex (Aug 9, 2013)

This week, I'm most likely going to go on a trip for 5 days and 4 nights. Ever since we got some of our pets, I've been taking care of them. One of my brothers has had a few pets... but they died. He had a bird and he left it outside in the cold and it died... it didn't even last a week... 
He also had some fish... which also died...
Another pet he had was a bearded dragon... he wouldn't take it into natural sunlight and I don't know how many times he forgot to feed it or give it water and it also died... I tried taking him outside once cause he wasn't moving. My brother got home and got mad cause I took him outside :|
Now one of the hedgies and the tarantula belong to him, but I've been taking care of them. The tarantula probably would've died by now if I wasn't taking care of it. Now I have to leave my American green tree frog, crested gecko, curly haired tarantula and both hedgies in his care... I have to teach him when to feed them and when to mist their tanks. I also need to tell him to clean the hedgies wheels everyday and to always give them fresh water. 
My other brother is way more responsible so I'm going to feel more comfortable knowing that he'll be checking in on them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Any way that you can have your other brother take full responsibility for them if he's more trustworthy? Or a parent? From his track record, personally I wouldn't let that brother take care of a pet rock. :? He shouldn't be trusted with the care of the animals if he can't remember to feed, water, and pay attention to their needs. They're not even my pets, but I feel uncomfortable at the thought of you leaving them in his care rather than someone else...


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree. I wouldn't leave them with him. Especially with the hedgies, who really need to be handled daily. I'd find someone else.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I agree with Lilysmommy. I wouldn't leave any animal with a person who forgets the most important things. My mom is not so knowledgeable with hedgies (she thinks falling from a few inches will not hurt them and check ups at the vet are pointless) so I wouldn't trust her. Try to see if the more responsible brother can watch your pets.


----------



## Alllex (Aug 9, 2013)

I feel the same way as all of you, and trust me, I don't like the thought of it either. My other brother and dad both love animals too so I also have them. Since my hedgies, mainly Hayden, haven't really met them, I'll probably just ask them to clean their wheels and to give them fresh water everyday and food too. My brother works at a pet shop and his coworkers know a lot about animals and have had experience with exotic pets so he learns a lot from them. So yea, I'm not that worried with them. 
I'm not so worried about the rest cause they usually need to be fed like every 2-3 days and anyone could mist their tanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

